# Looks like wayland has found an ace up it's sleeve...



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey folks.

It looks like wayland has found a legal way around the new trade agreements that were imposed by GW. I read about it on the "3++ is the new black" blog. It appears wayland has released a Q&A to adress their shipping and sales to the rest of the world (refered to as ROW). 

The details can be found on their FB page: https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=208352099202363&comments

Or, for those with an allergy to social networks:



> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick note. Firstly we'd like to thank you again for bearing with us during this order spike. As you've seen from some of the photographs we've posted things have been very busy and even a business with our footprint and infrastructure didn't expect for a moment the unprecedented, colossal demand during the last week of May. So we'd like to thank those of you who are waiting for orders to be shipped, once more, for bearing with us whilst we work through the backlog.
> 
> ...


So good news for the folks down under it seems. I'm not sure if it'll last, but here's to hoping! :friends:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

But how? Most interesting and mysterious. Whatever they're up to, I'm sure GW will try to end it.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting. It doesn't sound like it'll last for long, but I'll check on in the next time I need some minis for cheap.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

My guess would be they are getting their ROW stock from someone other than GW, meaning GW gets no say in where they sell it or for how much.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

If you life in Austrailia and you want cheaper models - this is probably the time to buy before GW stops this.

Kudos to Wayland for sticking the finger to GW.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If I'm right I think GW will have a bastard of a time stopping it.
As long as Wayland are based in the UK and are buying from another UK seller then what they then do with their stock is down to them.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats true GW can't do anything if they are using a 3rd party distributor to get their stock. In which case that distributor can't be held responsible either because technically they aren't violating GW's terms. 

In other words they found a loophole and damn good one.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I sure hope so for our Aussie/Kiwi gamers. :victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This is a great move by Wayland, but I wouldn't be surprised if GW finds the loophole and adjusts their terms accordingly.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hahaha, go wayland!!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm just taking advantage of Wayland now


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm just taking advantage of Wayland now


But you're from Birmingham, how would this make any difference?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

normtheunsavoury said:


> But you're from Birmingham, how would this make any difference?


It's cheaper still despite paying postage. I got a box of belchers and two washes, if I got them from GW (Which I tried to do for the washes today but they where out of stock) it would of cost 4 or so pound more.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

But you've always been able to do that, you live in the UK not ROW (rest of world). The restrictions on Wayland and other sellers only affected their sales to places like Canada and Australia.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

normtheunsavoury said:


> But you've always been able to do that, you live in the UK not ROW (rest of world). The restrictions on Wayland and other sellers only affected their sales to places like Canada and Australia.


I know but I've only recently found out about Wayland and didn't know they did stuff at discount prices, which is why I said I was taking advantage of them now


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Woot woot, go Wayland!! Hey GW up your bum!! I wil be making sure I utilize this service in the not too distant future just in case GW find a way of shafting us yet again.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

GW are going to have a very long, arduous and costly time stopping this.  i couldn't be happier for you guys in oz and such, and well done to wayland! Their second hand stock means that GW cant tell them where to ship it any more than they can tell you or me not to ship one of their items. Bravo


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah sorry if I pulled it off topic, but I understand the problem despite understanding the motives of GW, it's as the guy said, it's very complicated. I'm glad they've worked something out.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

+rep for Wayland 

For Sticking it to the man!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I can only think that Wayland has found stock through a Liquidator Brokerage Firm who links liquidated stock with businesses, if that is the case and Wayland can get a regular supply of liquidated stock then they can do as they please with that stock, there is nothing GW can do. Wayland i love you.

*Please note at this time there are no items in their GW ROW Catagory, I have just looked. Items will be added over the next few weeks.*


----------



## Whamhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweet!!! Wayland sticking it to GW, so i wont have to spend several hundred dollars on Storm of magic after all! Thanks Wayland!!!!!


----------



## Lord Typhon (Jan 3, 2011)

clever bastards, good on you wayland, will definately be using their site instead of GW's


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Wow. Go Wayland. Though I am happy to here this news ( I am an Aussie 40K Player ) I think Wayland is still taking a big risk. Damn Brave. 

GOOOOO Wayland!


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

So, hang on...

GW announces price hike and shipping restrictions.
Everyone rages and swears GW won't get their money.
Wayland gets clusterfucked by orders before the price deadline.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

As they say - where there is a will, there is a way(land!).:victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well fucking done that man! Even if I have to wait an extra 4 months I would use them over buying direct simply as a finger to GW.

Petty but I'm not really in a caring mood when it comes to them at the moment.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

So it sounds like GW was very successful in getting the orders up in this calendar year. Which was the whole reason for the price rise being in May and not in next calendar year, July, like the use to do. This is just robbing Peter to pay Paul. What are they going to do to boost sales next year?

So Wayland has found a way to stick it to GW. What will GW do? Pull out of the ROW all together? Is everyone happy with that arrangement? So you could end up with an established base of players in Australia and no GW stores. How long before the hobby dies down under with no way to attract new blood?

Not that I’m endorsing what GW or Wayland has done. I’m just looking in my crystal ball and I don’t like what I see.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If GW do have to pull out of ROW then it's their own fault for failing to move with the times. The hobby will survive because of companies like Wayland not in spite of them.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> If GW do have to pull out of ROW then it's their own fault for failing to move with the times. The hobby will survive because of companies like Wayland not in spite of them.


QFT. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

tu_shan82 said:


> QFT. Couldn't have said it better myself.


Do have to comment though that it can't survive if it's profits are being drained by Wayland. They need to find an adequate balance, let's hope they've found one.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont mean to put a 'downer' on this - but surely wayland have just openned themselves up to GW simpy saying 'we will no longer supply you with GW products'.

They are just asking for a massive kick in the head if they arent careful. Gw arent know for 'playing nice'.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Maidel said:


> I dont mean to put a 'downer' on this - but surely wayland have just openned themselves up to GW simpy saying 'we will no longer supply you with GW products'.
> 
> They are just asking for a massive kick in the head if they arent careful. Gw arent know for 'playing nice'.


I think Wayland are very brave to do what they are doing. It is in some ways admirable.

However, two comments:

_Q. Does your ROW of solution breach GW's trade terms and conditions of sale?
A. Not in anyway whatsoever. They follow both the letter and spirit of both._

The letter maybe - the spirit; I don't think so.

And Wayland are not supplying RoW for altruistic reasons. International sales presumably form a large part of their business model.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Maidel said:


> I dont mean to put a 'downer' on this - but surely wayland have just openned themselves up to GW simpy saying 'we will no longer supply you with GW products'.
> 
> They are just asking for a massive kick in the head if they arent careful. Gw arent know for 'playing nice'.


 
That depends. If they have found a way that allows them to ship worldwide, they'll probably need massive amounts of deliveries from a "third party" somewhere. It'll all depend on wether or not other major retailers will follow suit. 

Should GW do that, they would just end up looking like worse asshats then now. GW aren't known for "good PR" either... :wink:

Anyway, don't have a crystal ball, so I cannot say what will happen. It's a good thing that a large retailer like wayland doesn't just bendover and takes it up the tailpipe however... like most other companies or even gamers addicted to plastic crack do.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

It doesn't affect me one way or the other living in the uk. I do find it amusing that it's taken less than a month for a major distributor to effectively stick 2 fingers up at GW. My worry is that if GW do 'cut them off' then they could suffer massively as a result.

Either way, I've got my popcorn, looks like it could be highly entertaining.


----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidel said:


> Either way, I've got my popcorn, looks like it could be highly entertaining.


Agreed. 

What confuses me is GW is the only source supplier of the product, so if it's being sold 'one way or the other' then the money still goes to GW.

Which makes the Oz trade thing even more confusing.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Cothbarton said:


> Agreed.
> 
> What confuses me is GW is the only source supplier of the product, so if it's being sold 'one way or the other' then the money still goes to GW.
> 
> Which makes the Oz trade thing even more confusing.


True - the money all goes to GW central, but the prices they charge are undercutting the GW stores in australia which means they are losing money.


----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidel said:


> True - the money all goes to GW central, but the prices they charge are undercutting the GW stores in australia which means they are losing money.


So they (GW) are charging $X AUS for a model and Wayland is charging $X-minus-Y AUS for the same model. And.... GW online is charging $X+Z AUS for online buying and shipping?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Cothbarton said:


> So they (GW) are charging AUS for a model and Wayland is charging -minus-Y AUS for the same model. And.... GW online is charging +Z AUS for online buying and shipping?


ERm - no.


GW charges the same (to my knowledge) for mail order items in australia as it does charge them in the store. This is much more expensive than in the UK because of the exchange rate, the cost of transportation and most imporantly the comparatively high wages in australia.


Wayland was charging UK prices + shipping.


----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

Right, right. Just glad I got that sorted out. 

From what I heard, the Aussie Finecase stuff shipped _months_ ago on a 'slow boat to China' cause of the shipping costs. So I can believe it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

An awesome amount of Wayland in this thread.  

Chuffed for our AUS brethren.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Jez - does the site get a cut of Way_lands profits for everytime Way-land links to their website?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No, wayland have an affiliate account which pays a percentage of every sale referred. IE if you follow the link and make a purchase we get a cut... same deal with lots of companies. 

The affiliate accounts are open to and owned by pretty much everyone you see online. 

BoLs
Dakka
MiniWargaming
Heresy

Then theres a few minor blogs too. Overall though we don't refer many sales here's this months copied off their dashboard.

2011-06-17 Pending Approval N/A £2.61 GBP View Details 
2011-06-14 Pending Approval N/A £1.61 GBP View Details 
2011-06-08 Pending Approval N/A £0.85 GBP View Details


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

haha - I was joking. I didnt realise it actually did anything.

I shall be saying wayland a lot more, just in case it helps.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Wayland took money out of my account for stuff I ordered, but I've not received any indication the stuff has been sent yet.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Words, they did warn people that it had been raining orders and things might not arrive as fast. If you're really worried, simply contact them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's ok, I'm not overly worried, just found the fact they took the money but the order hadn't been processed according to the site to be weird.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Do have to comment though that it can't survive if it's profits are being drained by Wayland. They need to find an adequate balance, let's hope they've found one.


An adequate balance can be found by pulling their heads out of their asses and shutting down their money-hog stores. They are the big crutch clamping our collective wallets. If prices were like now, with no GW stores to pay for, GW would be making a 1500% profit on their plastic space mans.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> An adequate balance can be found by pulling their heads out of their asses and shutting down their money-hog stores. They are the big crutch clamping our collective wallets. If prices were like now, with no GW stores to pay for, GW would be making a 1500% profit on their plastic space mans.


But stores are their only source of advertising and they are important in the UK at least.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I think Wayland are playing in dangerous territory. Good luck to them all the same, but I just think Games Workshop will spot this loophole and close it up pretty soonish. All the best to them though, and I hope it doesn't get frowned upon.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> An adequate balance can be found by pulling their heads out of their asses and shutting down their money-hog stores. They are the big crutch clamping our collective wallets. If prices were like now, with no GW stores to pay for, GW would be making a 1500% profit on their plastic space mans.


No, the stores are how they survive. Remember that they thrive on new customers, shutting down stores would cost them in the long run more than they would save short term.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just did the maths and if Wayland can sell its ROW products for the same as it does as its normal GW line then a Chaos Space Marines Battleforce will cost me $80.19au (inc postage).

While the same thing on GW shelves is $180.00au. Buying through Wayland will save me on average 55% on GW Australia shelf prices.

Wwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------

